# Embed von avi files



## Paspirgilis (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,
Ich möchte eine AVI datei embeden auf meiner page und irgendwie funktioniert es nicht.
http://power-of-m.de/video/bleach.html
Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht?
Hier noch mal der code:

```
<object id="MediaPlayer1" CLASSID="CLSID:22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95" codebase="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=5,1,52,701"
standby="Loading Microsoft Windows® Media Player components..." type="application/x-oleobject" width="800" height="600">
<param name="fileName" value="bleach/bleach_218.avi">
<param name="animationatStart" value="true">
<param name="transparentatStart" value="true">
<param name="autoStart" value="true">
<param name="showControls" value="true">
<param name="Volume" value="-450">
<embed type="application/x-mplayer2" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/MediaPlayer/"
src="bleach/bleach_218.avi" name="MediaPlayer1" width=800 height=600 autostart=1 showcontrols=1 volume=-450></embed>
</object>
```

Mit dem flash palyer gings irgendwie auch nicht.
kann mir einer nen Funktionierenden Code geben?


----------



## Maik (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,

hast du auch das erforderliche "WMP"-Plugin im Browser installiert?

Bei mir funktiniert der Code tadellos.

mfg Maik


----------



## Paspirgilis (6. Mai 2009)

Danke  fürs testen, dann is ja gut.
Aber eine Frage noch  für Linux Betriebssysteme  bzw. für Mac und andere  würde ich gerne etwas betriebssystemkompatibeles einbinden und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Windows Media player so betriebskompatibel ist


----------



## Maik (6. Mai 2009)

Dann greif mal besser auf Flash zurück 

mfg Maik


----------



## Paspirgilis (6. Mai 2009)

Wäre jetzt bitte nochmal einer so freundlich und guckt nochmal auf
http://power-of-m.de/video/bleach.html
Ob es geht?
Bei mir gehts nicht.


----------



## Maik (6. Mai 2009)

Bei mir geht's auch nicht, weil meines Wissens das "AVI"-Format in Flash überhaupt nicht kompatibel ist. "SWF" oder "FLV" ist das Format deiner Wahl, um ein Video in Flash abzuspielen.

mfg Maik


----------



## Paspirgilis (7. Mai 2009)

Kann mir denn einer nen link geben wo ich das nachlesen kann, wie ich das mache?
Ich möchte eine avi datei die auf meinem Server liegt in einem Player, vorzugsweise im Firefox, als stream ausgeben.
In dem Ordner "video" befindet sich eine simple HTML datei wo es gestreamt werden soll. Die Videos sind von dort aus in dem Unterorden bleach. Das Video heist bleach_218.avi. Ich möchte nicht das Dateiformat ändern.
Der Pfad von der HTML datei ist also: 
"bleach/bleach_218.avi" 
oder
http://power-of-m.de/video/bleach/bleach_218.avi

Bin gespannt auf Antworten und Lösungen.

MFG
Mark Paspirgilis


----------



## Maik (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bezweifle, dass eine "AVI"-Datei zum Streamen geeignet ist, daher solltest du die Datei in das entsprechende Format konvertieren, das in Flash kompatibel ist.

Ansonsten  avi stream, sowie http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streaming_Media.

mfg Maik


----------



## Da Hacker (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Mark Paspirgilis ,

genau, such einfach nochmal wie Maik schon sagte, oder du nimmst den Adobe Media Encoder und jagst deine AVI-Datei durch um eine FLV-Datei zu erhalten. Diese kannst du dann in eine SWF einbinden und du hast dein Ziel erreicht.

Ciao:
Adam


----------

